# Good bandsaw for a small shop



## NormG

I have the 12" craftsman model. I had to do the same thing with mine and used thin metal washers.


----------



## MrRon

Looking at the manual, it looks pretty good. The blade guides and frame are surprising. They look like features that come on more expensive machines. I hope it serves you well. Keep us posted as to how it holds up.


----------



## Buckethead

That looks just like the rikon bench top band saw I've been seeing in the fliers from my local WoodCraft store. Looks like a win!


----------



## MoshupTrail

@MrRon - you are correct! The guides are all ball bearing rollers, and the frame is rock solid steel.

@Buckethead - I noticed the resemblance to Rikon too.


----------



## JoeLyddon

COOL lil bandsaw… nice FIX too!


----------



## Surfside

Nice review! The cut looks pretty accurate. Good idea on replacing the blade, sample blades just suck.


----------



## lab7654

Just FYI, a click-click sound can mean a blade that's ready to break. The stock blade probably just has an inferior weld.


----------



## vbraddy17

Nice review. I'm in the market as well for a small band saw. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Farrout

I have a 10" Craftsman and found that putting a premium blade on it made a big difference.


----------



## bleinmiller

Great review, I hadn't thought to check Menards. Interesting how many times I've seen Rikon come up as a "same saw". It was mentioned in a recent article that a Rikon, Craftsman, and HF benchtop were the same saw.
I'd like to know how common this is and if it also extends to larger, full height machines.


----------



## CharlesA

Not so sure about the HF. Their 14" is definitely not a Rikon, and their benchtop is a 9" that resembles it, but not sure.


----------



## pillpod

Hi,

I'm looking to buy a small bandsaw for the purpose of making bandsaw boxes. Have you attempted to cut anything close the thickness capacity that this saw can handle? If so, how did it do and would you recommend it?

Thanks!


----------



## MoshupTrail

Not exactly. I was trying to cut a shape on a 4×4 and noticed that I had to go slowly or risk slowing the saw to a stop. I have noticed that the blade that comes with it is not the highest quality. I would strongly recommend a replacement from Highland Woodworking. If your band saw boxes are small, say less than 3-4 inches, you could use this without much difficulty. Five inches will depend on the wood, and six is probably getting iffy. I think my blade is a 6 tpi. Maybe if I had a 3 or 4 tpi blade it might work better on thick blocks too.


----------



## OldWrangler

2 cents worth….. I was reading this as I am looking at several 10" band saws. I occurred to me I would or should stick my nose in with a recommendation. Timber Wolf blades are hard to beat. They come sharp, stay sharp and last about twice as long as Olsens and other more expensive brands. They are frequently on Ebay at great prices. And if you want to avoid blade drift, never use a blade with more than 3 teeth per inch (in any size)

P.S. I think I am leaning towards buying the Megaforce. Got some features the others don't.


----------



## MoshupTrail

Update: The motor has been starting real slow since last winter. It takes a while kind of loping along and then finally something takes and it speeds up to normal and it's fine. But this weekend something went pop and the motor just hums. Trying to google and see if I can replace just the motor. Anyone know how to find one? I can do the wrench turning.


----------



## borny

You may have already solved your issue… But have you considered replacing the motor with a craftsman or Rikon motor?

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/motor-p-1093374.html?osCsid=5gj8bk53ftuppob19eno6gs713


----------



## MoshupTrail

Yes I did! When I took off the motor I found an 800 number written on the body of the saw. I was able to call that number and got an exact replacement motor. It came with no wiring instructions however. So I spent a good deal of time using an ohm meter to figure out which wires went to the right windings and how to reconnect the 120v power. It seems to work now. I'm told that if I had got it wrong the motor would simply spin in the wrong direction.

Having said that, the desired motor for a bandsaw should be sealed and externally cooled. These will have an external fan in a housing and the exterior of the motor body will have fins. The fan and housing are designed to force air over the fins. The replacement you found does not appear to be constructed that way.

Thanks for reminding me to update this.


----------



## borny

That is encouraging, because I just picked up the similar saw, but the Craftsman version. So far I am very pleased with the performance and glad to know replacement parts are easy to come by.

Thank you,
Dan


----------

